# (Bi / Lez only!) General Likings



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, I like diagrams too. I want a diagram.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Trope said:


> I don't know about those guys, but I would certainly benefit from such a diagram.





Robatix said:


> Yeah, I like diagrams too. I want a diagram.


Okay, okay. So here it goes xD

*How Girls have Sex*
One of the most common possibilities is to use a 







​to penetrate the other girls vagina. Sometimes it is also common to use more than just one finger. 
Mostly the hand is insert in the below shown way, to hit the girls g-spot (which is NOT a myth). 
The girl will then go completely nuts and enjoy the sex even more. 








​


Further, there is also the possibilities to use one or more of the following tools (Only examples. There are by far more than those)
























Last but not least, there is always the possibility to use your tongue. Our lovely models will show one of the many ways how to use that technique. 










There we go. Short and firm. 
Any questions, class? <_<​


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Hurhur, firm. >_>


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Hurhur, firm. >_>


Psssssh, you with the Lucky 7. You have some questions I take it? <_<


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

You ladies know by now I have no prejudice towards you, so I'm going to be bold enough to say. I understand how women can get sick of guys and want a female relationship and the intimacy of a woman, because most guys are strait up jerks. And the female body is an absolute work of art.

But I also can not really understand the other end of ONLY wanting a woman. 

Granted there is not much you can't do that a guy can give you using toys. But I think if I was a lesbian woman I would be bi... sometimes there's no substitute for the real thing. And, being an INFP people watcher, women are evil to other women. I've never seen two women who really trusted each other and felt safe/secure. You get a couple guys together you have buddies hanging out playing games. You get two women together you get a competition and undercutting.

Seems to me the yin and yang of it, for completion and feelings of emotional safety, really is man and woman in the end. Man need the nurturance of a woman, and a woman needs the safety/comfort of a man to truly be complete. And I am talking inner psyche vibe, not genderish stereo types because I've met very nurturing men (I am one) and kick ass women.

And my 2 Cents won't even by a cup of coffee :crazy:
*hugs*


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> And, being an INFP people watcher, women are evil to other women. I've never seen two women who really trusted each other and felt safe/secure. You get a couple guys together you have buddies hanging out playing games. You get two women together you get a competition and undercutting.


Very freakin' true. This is why I never bothered to have a female friend back in the days. It was just way to annoying for me with all those games and jealousy and bla and blubb. 
Well, until I found the girls that are more "boyish", such as me. They are less likely to do games (at least from my experience so far). I dig that. Because if I wanna play game, I just go to my consoles. I dun need people for that. :dry:

However, this is what I have stated earlier in this thread. Like...how some of those girls really broke my heart (way back then) by just playing. Girls really ARE more brutal than guys in that matter. Meh, but over the years I have developed my own kind of test for such stuff, so. Plus I stick to the more boyish girls (from personality, not necessarily from the looks) or just guys *shrug*


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Very freakin' true. This is why I never bothered to have a female friend back in the days. It was just way to annoying for me with all those games and jealousy and bla and blubb.
> Well, until I found the girls that are more "boyish", such as me. They are less likely to do games (at least from my experience so far). I dig that. Because if I wanna play game, I just go to my consoles. I dun need people for that. :dry:
> 
> However, this is what I have stated earlier in this thread. Like...how some of those girls really broke my heart (way back then) by just playing. Girls really ARE more brutal than guys in that matter. Meh, but over the years I have developed my own kind of test for such stuff, so. Plus I stick to the more boyish girls (from personality, not necessarily from the looks) or just guys *shrug*


You can watch, you have a woman in the room and another woman comes in it's like "the fight is on"... their spines stiffening, they become more "polite"... evil with a smile. One woman and a couple guys = fun and flirting. Until that other woman comes in the room.... *sizle* tension fills the air. It's like you all are fighting without saying a word. Just watch the greeting:

women:
I love your hair = "it's ugly, mines better" or "you out did me you b****" or "[deity] I hate you!"
Good to see you = "oh [deity] it's you again" or "why did you have to be here" or "die b****"
nice shoes = "yeah look down so I can punch your face in" or "look down and bow before your master"

guys:
hey = "welcome, come join us in the fun"
sup = "what interesting stories do you have since the last time i met you?" or "you got something interesting on your mind we can do?"
bro = "I'm happy your here, lets have some fun"
*grunt* = "I'm concentrating on this, come join in the fun"
*fart* = "let's tell jokes and have fun"


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> You can watch, you have a woman in the room and another woman comes in it's like "the fight is on"... their spines stiffening, they become more "polite"... evil with a smile. One woman and a couple guys = fun and flirting. Until that other woman comes in the room.... *sizle* tension fills the air. It's like you all are fighting without saying a word. Just watch the greeting:
> 
> women:
> I love your hair = "it's ugly, mines better" or "you out did me you b****" or "[deity] I hate you!"
> ...


Eh... Some women can just be such bitches. And I've known a lot of them. 

I tend to try and keep out of drama and that kind of stuff because I find it pretty stupid and I'm pretty good at it too. Granted, I tend to observe people before I take a chance to talk to them; I like to get a feel for someone before I take a chance and strike up a conversation with them. So I don't usually approach people who have that type of persona and desire to bitch and moan about their lives' (When they aren't even bad) and voluntarily (Or involuntarily in rare cases) fuck up my life. 

But I've definitely had girls in my past that have just not liked me for no reason whatsoever. People I've never even talked to before. And they tended to travel in packs, too. Their 'friends' or followers, I don't know which (And I have a rant about that entire concept, but I won't bore people with it in here.) 

And then there are those few that make it through my tests, or whatever you wanna call it, and end up being sweet in the beginning and very sour in the end. I've had this happen so many times before... It's like, you think you know somebody and then they just do something that blows your mind and there's nothing you can do to recover afterwords... 

Anyways, I think guys can be as bitchy as women, but a guy is more likely to just come out and be an asswipe, while a woman talks about it to all of her friends and then it inevitably gets back to you and that usually stings worse and longer. At least in my experience, which is limited, I suppose. 

Me? I'm more of a laid-back type of person. I don't tend to judge people, and even if I do judge someone I don't usually open my fucking mouth about it and yell it to the heavens. That's just not me. I'm more likely to embrace someone's flaws than try to fix them cause that's just the way I am, so I'm not really built to be a bitch. 

And I'm not a lesbian, but I'm definitely bi. lol. I think I'd probably decide that I'm pansexual before I go all impulsive and say I'm a lesbian. Although, I usually find girls more attractive than guys... It isn't all about that, I don't think. I mean, with either gender you're going to run into dead ends and bitches and bastards, but I try to think that eventually you can weed through enough people to get to the right one. -shrugs- 

Meh. I feel like I left something out. x-x


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> You ladies know by now I have no prejudice towards you, so I'm going to be bold enough to say. *I understand how women can get sick of guys and want a female relationship and the intimacy of a woman, because most guys are strait up jerks.* And the female body is an absolute work of art.
> 
> But I also can not really understand the other end of ONLY wanting a woman.
> 
> ...


I think guys are quite lovely and awesome to hang out with. I don't know too many jerks, and if I do I just ignore them. That being said, I still don't want a single one of them. For me, my liking girls has nothing to do with my dislike of boys. I am just innately drawn to women for whatever inexplicable reason.

I have seen plenty of secure relationships between women. Heck, I am part of several of them. I think they just attract less attention than the back-stabbing bitches. And even if there are a lot of bitches, bitchiness is rather attractive on some people. It just makes me want to get below that and see what's really underneath their skin.

I've recently started considering myself to be 50/50 man and woman on the inside. I mean, I have been socially conditioned as a woman, but I feel like I could easily be a man (though I do like being a woman). The whole yin and yang thing is based on the idea that gender is dual in nature, which I don't believe it is. Therefore, I think it is the _personality _of the man and woman, woman and woman, whichever, that fit together.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> The whole yin and yang thing is based on the idea that gender is dual in nature, which I don't believe it is.


Totally honor and respect your opinions.

Just a note about yin and yang... they show harmony and oneness... not duality. That is much misunderstood.

In every man is woman, in every woman man. They are a not separate but one, each coming from and completing the other. Separation is an illusion. 

Tao is about unity not devision. It is very mis represented and misunderstood in the west and western websites.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Piano, you mention that there is no substitute for the real thing. I think the biggest part of the issue you're missing out on is not the harmony of both genders, which I agree with. The problem is: how often do you find yourself missing out on another man's penis? Or when was the last time you wanted one at all? Have you ever been attracted to a man before, sexually?

You say you understand how women can be in love with one another and yet not two men. Is it possible you are forgetting the underlying reasons here? People don't fall in love with someone based on their appearance (if they do, that isn't love, its lust). I would certainly hope you didn't fall in love with your wife because she has breasts. Right? 

In the same aspect, women don't fall in love with the man they love simply because he has a penis. Furthermore, not all women are attracted to the male anatomy. Hell, there are some women who are straight and love men and STILL don't like penis. 

What I'm getting at is the fact that a big difference between being bisexual and being homosexual is what you are sexually, physically attracted you. Since you're a straight man Piano, when was the last time you looked a man, imagined him naked, and lusted about it? 

Lesbians would for the most part, share the same feelings about that man as you would. It really bothers me when people say that lesbians are missing out or whatever. That's like saying straight men are missing out because they aren't having anal sex (with a man! not a dildo) and having their prostate stimulated. Plus, if they are using a dildo or some other device, then they are as well, missing out on the "real thing". 

If you aren't attracted to men (and thus, their genitalia) where is the need for it? They aren't missing out on "the real thing". They don't want the real thing. Just like how you don't crave having sex with some hot man, neither do they.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Mad respect inru2  

It is personal choice and preference, and as I have shown throughout all my posts I totally accept your choices and preferences with no judgments whatsoever. 

I can't understand does not in any way equate with not accepting or judgment of another's feelings.



pianopraze said:


> But I also can not really understand the other end of ONLY wanting a woman.
> 
> But I think if I was a lesbian woman I would be bi... sometimes there's no substitute for the real thing.And, being an INFP people watcher, women are evil to other women. I've never seen two women who really trusted each other and felt safe/secure. Man need the nurturance of a woman, and a woman needs the safety/comfort of a man to truly be complete. And I am talking inner psyche vibe, not genderish stereo types because I've met very nurturing men (I am one) and kick ass women.


And as you caught, it was more about the harmony of it all I was really commenting.

Your points are well made and I concur. To me, looking at a man is like trying to put two magnets together the opposing way... and with a woman, putting those same two magnets together the attracting way. 

That is just me. I respect, yet can not empathize with (my failure) TOTAL same sex attraction. I can totally understand emotional reasons for the choice, and sociological. Just not the EXCLUSIVE physical. I do however accept you &/or others might feel that way. The lack is in my understanding :blushed:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ah I didn't mean to jump on you Piano. I just get stuff like that in real life all the time and so do quite a few of my friends. I hate when some guy is like, "Well you just haven't been with a real man before!" and indicates that by simply having sex with him that we will come to the err of our ways and find ourselves suddenly attracted to men. >_>;;

But yes, I understand what you are saying. Sorry if I ran off in the defense.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Ah I didn't mean to jump on you Piano. I just get stuff like that in real life all the time and so do quite a few of my friends. I hate when some guy is like, "Well you just haven't been with a real man before!" and indicates that by simply having sex with him that we will come to the err of our ways and find ourselves suddenly attracted to men. >_>;;
> 
> But yes, I understand what you are saying. Sorry if I ran off in the defense.


It's ok. Just said "IF I WAS"... lol nothing to do with anyone else or saying "you haven't been with a real man".... if someone said that around me, I would be one telling off the man (or woman) that said it.

*hugs*


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm turned on most by a sort of personal integrity - the knowledge, that you're worth a lot, and nobody can take that away from you. Self-confidence and confidence in your identity and abilities.

I'm not turned on by traditionally beautiful people as much as people with a very characteristic face. I think I associate it with experience, knowledge and adversity in the face of being alienated.

Generally, I'm turned on by lean people and not by the overweight ones. I regret this and wish it weren't a factor. I probably associate being overweight with my own struggle with weight, which has been quite successful, but has lasted years. I believe in self-control and being able to change your weight, while I know that it can be incredibly hard.

Lately I've come to notice that I'm no longer repulsed by old people, e.g. 40 years older than me. I feel that I see into them and ultimately, they're still children. I used to be turned on by teenagers, but that has lessened as of late, probably caused by my increasing valuing of experience.

I'm bisexual, with a preference to males. However, next I'd like to have a relationship with a woman, mostly because I have never had one and feel that it's something that I definitely have to do, to understand the world better. This sounds selfish in itself. Still, I'm not selfish at all as a companion for someone I love, be it a man or a woman.

Humour, especially very black and perverse humour, is a huge turn-on for me.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I like how this thread went from being a dildo-fest to a more serious discussion 

Some general turn-ons for me include nerd-like enthusiasm, wam snuggles, and patience. You need patience if you're dealing with me :crazy:

In terms of physical appearance, I have to say that I mainly like white girls. I wouldn't consider that racist or anything; that's just what I'm drawn to. I do, however, like me some asians. I like lean people, as Weli said (I have decided weli is your nickname :wink, but I don't like them too skinny. I like soft and squishy, hehe. Which is why some overweight girls are attractive to me (not obese though). As long as they have nice eyes, because eyes are amazing. 

I'd feel most comfortable with someone within a year or two of my age because I tend to be 1) intiimidated by older people who have more experience than me, and 2) intimidated by younger people who have more experience than me. :crazy: At least if they're my age, I know we have some common footing.

But more than anything, I'm attracted to the _energy _that someone exhudes. I'm all for vibes. I guess you could call it their aura, which I realize is just a parapsychology, but it's similar to that.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I like how this thread went from being a dildo-fest to a more serious discussion


Sorry... I do that in real life too... 

:crazy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I like how this thread went from being a dildo-fest to a more serious discussion


Well, what better way is there to break the ice than a good, nice dildo picture? :tongue: 

I believe I never even really answered what kind of girl I like though. Ah, always those time issues. 
Hm, here it goes I guess. 

First of all, let me say that unfortunately I never had the chance to be in a relationship with a girl. It always just ended up in sex (mostly with straight girls even). So I might have to guess a bit at some points, mind you. 

*Physicals*
I seem to be attracted to girls with long hair OR to girls with short hair who are very charismatic (I am always attracted to charismatic people anyways. People who are happy with themselves. They have a big shining coming from within. That is the most sexy thing in the world). 

I do like if they use some make-up to accent / underline their eyes or lips. I am a big fan of eyes. They truly ARE the mirror of peoples souls. I can read them quite well, too. 

I like playful gadgets like earrings, hair-clips or something like that. I like if somebody can be playful. 

*Body (Rest)*
The rest of the body is not too important. I highly appreciate some standard in hygienics (I do the same after all), such as regular showers, teeth-cleaning, nail-clipping etc. 
If girls have hair (yeah, happens) I do not tend to be disgusted or repelled; after all you can not exactly influence your hair-growth. It would be helpful to shorten or shave them though in places where I want to lick sometimes (face, genitals..you get the idea). 
I actually came to this idea because of the other thread about physical appearances; where people would say what facial hairs etc they like about guys. I then remembered that some girls have this "problem", too. So this is why I even mention it. 

*Weight*
I do like when people try to stay healthy. I have no big problem with overweight people, as long as they are not in any pain and as long as they can still leave the house with me occasionally to go to the Rhine or wherever. Also, I do not like to hear complaining about the appearance all the time. If somebody bothers her, she should please try to get rid of whatever makes her unhappy. I would gladly help if wished. I jzst can't stand people always complaining about something, but never trying to fix it. 

*Personality*
I like people who are on my level; which means it would be great if they are somewhere around my level of intelligence. I just like to have to opportunity to teach them something; and maybe also for them to teach me stuff back sometimes. 
I like people to be open-minded and ready to experience new things together (spices things up a lot). I like honesty, directness, loyalty, playfulness, openness, interesting talks, the ability to be silly and hyper, people being interested and caring. I also like when people have a fight-spirit and a strong will, and if they don't have that so much, I will gladly take their hands and drag them along with me a bit. But I would like the person to try to be initiative somewhen and to (help me) take care of their problems, when it is bugging them. I also like if I do not feel like everything is always coming from me. 
I like hanging out with the person, but sometimes I just need some time for myself and my projects. People should not have a problem with that. I do not want the person to always nag about "How much longer it will take me"; but neither do I want them to just not care at all; even if I would be gone for a week (exaggeration, but you get the point). 
I like being able to trust somebody. I like to be "sure" that they do not spill my secrets or whatever I tell them in a confidential setting to somebody somewhen. And please no drama after break-ups. Do not go and write emo-blogs about us and spill highly confidental stuff about me (yep, happened already). 

*Flaws*
I guess I can be a bit "work" sometimes (but who isn't); since occasionally I feel like breaking out of routines. Also I like to flirt a bit with people. Sometimes I will have stress, which requires somebody to balance me out a bit there. I need a special diet, which sometimes can annoy people (at least it annoys my roomie). I might tend to "overrun" people sometimes, because I am somebody who quickly changes what they dislike (which means I am kind of constantly working on myself somehow). 
People should be able to stand that. 

*Do's / Don'ts etc.*
Do not make me feel like I am enprisoned; but neither do act like you don't care at all. 
Please show some initiative sometimes. When you don't I might tend to take over the leader part, but some change would be nice sometimes. 
If I get stressed, take me away from my work and "play with me". Make me laugh, be nice. Anything. 
I try to make talks interesting and I try to find new things to spice the relationship up. Please to so as well. 
If there is a problem, approach me immediately and talk it out with me in a normal, adult manner. Then we process and eventually compromise. I will do the same. When something bugs me, I will tell. 
Feel free to randomly hug, kiss or do stuff to me; just preferably not when I am exactly in a thinking-process. That might have an opposite effect of what you wish. 
Do not stress me with "Can we go now" phrases out of the blue. If you wanna go somewhere, let me know a liiiittle bit earlier so I can end my thought-processes, talks etc. and get ready. 
Do not use any mind-games on me. I will not give into those and I will notice them. Just say straight what you want. 
Always be honest. Do not try to hide lies from me. I can smell them 967km against the wind. And if I find out something by myself, I am less likely to forgive you than when you actually openly tell me yourself. Under no circumstances play the "I am not lying" game, when I exactly know you ARE lying. It infuriates me. I will get rebellish and disconnect. 
Try to be fair and just. Value respect, equality, dignity, honor and loyalty. I do. 
Feel free to ciritisize me whenever you wish. I will surely listen and give it a thought. Just do it with respect. 
I sometimes have my very own way of doing things (meaning: let me just do things my way. Critisizm welcome; but please no "going missionary" on me) and sometimes it can seem that stuff I do has no clear reason; but believe me, it does. 
Do not make me pick between you and my friends, because you will loose; only because of the fact that you tried to make me pick. I value both, you and my friends. If you feel like I do not spend enough time with you, let me know; but do not make me pick. That will not go well. 
I do not like expressions like "you two are an item". No we are not. We are no items, we are living beings, thank you.
Do not tell me "I love you" every 5mins. It will loose it's magic.

*Sex*
I like some variety. I do not want to try out 10 positions during one session, but I don't mind to change once, twice. It's appreciated. 
I will most likely first "take care of you"; then eventually of myself. 
I do not mind if you "fail" (problems with orgasming etc). It is all fine. It's about enjoying the fun and connecting; not about getting orgasms. 
It is very appreciated if both can take charge. Some variety and equality is highly wished. 

*Living together and the Future*
I have nothing against marriage, but I must be "sure". I have nothing against kids, but we can compromise. 
I would like it if we had a seperate room for computers and such; where everybody has his own little space so I can retire sometimes (not necessarily physically, but with my mind). 
I like a certain degree of organization, simpleness and cleanness in the house. Especially since I have a dust-allergy. Normally I sticked to regular cleaning, but I am open for other ideas. 
I can cook and bake. I prefer organic foods and I have to stick to my special diet as much as possible. 
I do enjoy a certain degree of respect. I like simple stuff like knocking before entering the shower (when you know I am in there). It's probably because when I was a kid my *family* always just walked in on me. And so does my roomie (mostly only to ask me some stupid, senseless question that could have waited another few minutes). I will take a shower each day and it normally takes me 15mins. And before I have not taken any showers, I will not leave the house. Just good to know if you ever plan to go outside with me. 

In general I'd like to think of us as an equal kickass team. 


Yep, I think that was it. 
How was that for detailed? =P


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Van. I decided to make one too, following your style. xD

*Physicals*
With hair, I can go either way. I tend to like long hair I can play with or pixie-style haircuts. I love eyes and mouths. Make-up isn't a huge issue for me, I prefer girls who don't cake their faces in product. On a side-note, I loathe glitter. >_>;; Like Van, I love playful little gadgets like earrings, necklaces, bracelets, hair clips, etc. 

My only real unmoving standard I suppose is height. Please don't be shorter than me, which actually is difficult to do. I'm only 5'2 after all. I like girls that are within 6 inches taller than me but as long as you aren't a giant, I'm sure it will be fine. 

*Body (Rest)*
Hmm. This isn't really important to me. I love all kinds of girls. xD I do insist on remaining relatively hygienic. I shouldn't be able to smell you or your breath and be grossed out. 0_o;; Luckily, most girls are pretty clean in that aspect. As for hair, I'm not picky about eyebrows or whatever. As for hair down there, it doesn't freak me out. You don't have to shave but some maintenance is nice, some trimming or management is good. I don't like eating hair if you know what I mean. On another note, if you DO shave, you need to keep up with it. I don't appreciate stubble burn on my face, thank you very much. >_>;;

*Weight*
This is probably the hardest thing to explain. I don't have a real preference either way. I honestly love girls and like both big and small girls. My only issues come from being so big you're health is at risk OR so skinny you look like death. Seriously, what I really love is healthy-looking girls. Some women look healthier as plus-size and some look healthy as slender. I do not like skinny girls that have no definition, like no breasts and no butt. I'm sorry, you need to eat or something. 

I love curves, I love soft, tender skin. Regardless of your weight, please do not harp about it all the time. I don't think you are fat. I don't think you are too skinny. If I'm with you, I most definitely think you are beautiful, it's pointless to argue with me about it, you won't win. ^_^

* Personality*
I adore women I can have a playful, lighthearted conversation with, giggle and joke around and then, also hold serious, intellectual discussions with. I enjoy expressing my feelings and concerns with the people I love, you should want to share how you feel with me. I like being able to share my knowledge with someone, but if I'm constantly teaching you everything and you seem to know nothing, I tend to get bored and frustrated. I need someone to be around the same level of intelligence. Of course, if you are way smarter than me, that's cool - as long as I don't put you off, I guess. xD

I love open-minded people who enjoy both exploring aspects of life and have a desire for adventure. I don't mean rock-climbing or spelunking, I mean being capable and willing to experience new things and encouraging me to have fun trying new things with you!

Please be willing to understand that when I am quiet and feeling melancholy or cry, it probably doesn't have anything to do with you if I tell you it doesn't. There's no need to get worried or ask me a thousand times. I need private, alone time to recoup. Don't get bent out of shape if I don't bounce back suddenly. Also, it is almost a deal breaker, you HAVE to be comfortable with affection. I am a seriously affectionate person. Not only do I show affection each and every day - if you don't, I'll most certainly begin to worry that you no longer care as much about me. o_0

As for break-ups, don't feel the need to return gifts. Please. If you don't want them anymore, perhaps a charity is a good place to donate items. Also, spreading lies, rumors, working to turn friends against me, etc., all of these things are downright cruel. If you want to break up and not be friends anymore, just let me know. I am more than willing to cut you free from my life if that's what you want. There's no need to be nasty about things. 

*Flaws*
I know I have problems with seeming clingy one minute and distant the next. I have a lot of fear with growing too close too fast - this doesn't mean I don't like you or that I don't want to be close! I do have serious health problems (which may look invisible) and I like to vocalize my fears with the people I love the most, so its helpful if you aren't afraid. I'm not made of glass, I won't break, and I won't do things that I know I cannot. I am highly sensitive - please be aware that snide remarks or sarcasm (if used for joking insults or in that nature) really hurts me and I probably won't even tell you. It will just hurt and cause me to think you don't really care about me or my feelings. 
I'm asking for a lot, but if you can handle these things, I think the majority of the battle is over. 0_0 lol
*
Do's / Don'ts etc.*
Realize I am probably the most indecisive person on earth. I do not care if you make a decision for me - if I don't want to do something, I will let you know. 
Do remember I thrive on affection. Don't use affection to try to wheedle your way out of a heated argument, it will backfire with feelings of resentment and distrust.
Be honest, open, and kind. I am.
If there is a problem or issue, feel free to tell me. Just remember that I am a sensative person, there's no reason to insult me.
Don't push me to do things I say I physically cannot. This includes roller coasters, sorry.
Love me for who I am, not who you wish I could be. 
Understand that I can feel what you are feeling. Do not be depressed all the time, otherwise I will be equally depressed and probably lose interest in being with you for my own sanity. 
Don't get angry with me for being depressed, melancholy, or quiet. I can't help it, these are part of who I am.
Respect me, because I will respect you. 
Don't lie to me. It's painful and cruel. I'd rather you tell me something, I am usually more than willing to forgive and move past things.
(I'm sure there are more things I could add, but I think this is good.)

*Sex*
Although I have a very perverse mouth and mind, I am by no means an exhibitionist. I will not be having sex in cars, parks, churches, dressing rooms, or in your grandma's house. Those days are behind me. (Shh! Yes, I have done all those things....>_>;

Ahem. I like variety, I like foreplay and games. Such as chasing one another around the house in your bra and panties. Or pillow fights, wrestling fights, or tag. All of these can end in very rewarding sex (and exercise lol). I am very much more playful than slutty, if that makes any sense. I prefer to give than receive, meaning only that I won't be happy if I'm not taking care of you first. Like Vanny said, "failure" isn't a big deal. Sex is much more about having fun, exploring one another, and growing connected/closer to one another. But orgasms are added fun. ^_~

I always feel silly when I take charge. This doesn't mean I won't, it just means when I do, I often end up acting more childish in nature. If this doesn't bother you, then by all means, I can be in charge. XD As for new things and fetishes, well... There's a lot of ground to cover and I don't think I'd share that with the entire forum. 0_0;; My kinks are kind of.... kinky. lol

*Living together and the Future*
Marriage and Kids? Yes and No. Maybe. We should talk. I am not about to jump into a marriage without a lifelong commitment. Nor am I going to raise kids without feeling like I am ready to. Another point I'd like to make briefly is that since I believe that marriage should be forever, I am not willing to marry someone unless I feel like you and I are able to make that sort of commitment. 

I am by nature, messy. I regularly clean the house but I am by no means organized. If you are, please don't get mad at me if I move something and can't remember where it is. Sorry!!! As for cooking, I love to cook and bake. I even make cookies and cakes and other such things for my neighbors... But I loathe cleaning up afterward. Hmm. Maybe we could make an arrangement?

I love spontaneity, but telling me 5 minutes before it's time to go somewhere won't go over well. >_> I should add this here I guess. I LOVE TO READ and I LOVE MUSIC. I listen to music pretty much all the time, if that bothers you, we aren't going to work out. If I am reading, listening to music, and having my own bubble of life going on and you are talking to me, you should probably start out by making sure I'm aware. Oftentimes, people have this whole speech and I only notice the last few words. If you get my attention first, it would work out better. Also, don't expect me to do anything while I'm reading until I get to the end of the paragraph.

Good luck, I can be a handful, obviously! ^__^;;;;:blushed::blushed::blushed:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Thanks Van. I decided to make one too, following your style. xD


Perfect. You had some good additions there, that I value as well (Actually there is nothing I highly disagree with).
When's our wedding again? :wink:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Perfect. You had some good additions there, that I value as well (Actually there is nothing I highly disagree with).
> When's our wedding again? :wink:


^///^ Ooh la la... When I read yours, I was constantly agreeing as well. xD

How did you forget? We set the date just last week!


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> ^///^ Ooh la la... When I read yours, I was constantly agreeing as well. xD
> How did you forget? We set the date just last week!


Hehe, I am glad you could agree so much. I sure noticed, since you gave some very similar answers. *grin*

Oh, yeah right. Halloween this year, right? =P

I am now very curious to see if SL, BC and LT will make one of those profiles, too.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Hehe, I am glad you could agree so much. I sure noticed, since you gave some very similar answers. *grin*
> 
> Oh, yeah right. Halloween this year, right? =P
> 
> I am now very curious to see if SL, BC and LT will make one of those profiles, too.


Halloween is perfect. <3 

I am also interested in if they would be willing to type up a similar profile.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Halloween is perfect. <3
> I am also interested in if they would be willing to type up a similar profile.


Hehe, we are totally exposed now, imru. If somebody wants to hit on us they just need to read that stuff. Not that I expect anybody to do it anyways, but just saying. =P 
We should quickly hook up as long as we still can. xD

(I knew you'd like to get married Halloween. I love Halloween. Man!)
Maybe we should tell people what Bi / Lez Traditions there is for Halloween. *grin*


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Hehe, we are totally exposed now, imru. If somebody wants to hit on us they just need to read that stuff. Not that I expect anybody to do it anyways, but just saying. =P
> We should quickly hook up as long as we still can. xD
> 
> (I knew you'd like to get married Halloween. I love Halloween. Man!)
> Maybe we should tell people what Bi / Lez Traditions there is for Halloween. *grin*



Of course I would love to get married on Halloween. Although, I think in keeping with traditions and all, I'd prefer for it to be held at dusk, the day before. So it would be on All Hallow's Eve. <3 Isn't that romantic? :blushed:

Right, now that you mention it, we are rather exposed.... o_o;;; Perhaps we should hook up,for the sake of safety! (Is it just me or does it seem like you're using this as a ploy to get to me? :shocked::tongue

As for Halloween Traditions, bwuahahaha~~ I suppose we could share them with the forum.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Oooh, yes, on All Hallows Eve. I like that. We should go for it. Hehe. 
I guess I should start to carve you a ring out of a pumpkin. :tongue: 

A ploy to get to you? NEVUR! I would never do such a thing. I mean I am not an INTJ or so at all. You know, they manipulate. I am a...ESTP, right. :crazy:
So yes, let's hook up to keep everybody safe here, while we wait for the others profiles. Hrhrhr. 

Yeah we COULD right? But should we? I mean some of them are pretty rad. :shocked: :tongue:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Oooh, yes, on All Hallows Eve. I like that. We should go for it. Hehe.
> I guess I should start to carve you a ring out of a pumpkin. :tongue:
> 
> A ploy to get to you? NEVUR! I would never do such a thing. I mean I am not an INTJ or so at all. You know, they manipulate. I am a...ESTP, right. :crazy:
> ...


ROFLMAO. <3 That's right, an ESTP.... how could I ever forget that... lol. I think a pumpkin carved ring would rock! Aww, this makes me want to show you my pumpkin carvings from last year so I will. xD



















If you're wondering why they look confused and angry, wouldn't you feel similar if I was ripping your insides out? hehehe... I'm so dorky sometimes. ^_^;;

PS - Sorry, that was the first time I ever got to carve a pumpkin, so I feel the need to show everyone. lol


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Aww, this makes me want to show you my pumpkin carvings from last year so I will. xD


Ah man, I LOVE YOU, imru! >_<
And I envy you. I want Harrobeen too. X_x

Oh and it makes perfect sense that they look like that. 

Now I wonder if all Lez / Bi Girls are into Halloween. Hmmm.. *waits for others*


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Ah man, I LOVE YOU, imru! >_<
> And I envy you. I want Harrobeen too. X_x
> 
> Oh and it makes perfect sense that they look like that.
> ...


<3

Me too. Maybe the les/bi girls have been upholding the Halloween Sales Industry all along? lol


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

imru2 said:


> <3
> Me too. Maybe the les/bi girls have been upholding the Halloween Sales Industry all along? lol


Maybe we did. Now I wanna make a Halloween Thread. Hmmmm. *big grin*
Before we derail this one...hehehehe. Will be back in a second. =P


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

> I am now very curious to see if SL, BC and LT will make one of those profiles, too.


It took me a second to realize that I'm LT :laughing: I'll just fill in the bits I haven't already said.

*Physical Aspects*
As I mentioned before, I'm not very picky about body type. I like a bit of padding so that when we cuddle, I'm not getting poked XD I prefer long hair that I can run my fingers through, but short hair is okay on some people. In terms of lesbian stereotypes, I go for femmy girls rather than butch. Butches just aren't all that appealing to me :/ (Unless you're the Rachel Maddow kind of butch, haha) Hygiene is awesome. I dunno if I would prefer shaving down there or not, as I've never experienced either. 



vanWinchester said:


> I actually came to this idea because of the other thread about physical appearances; where people would say what facial hairs etc they like about guys. I then remembered that some girls have this "problem", too. So this is why I even mention it.


Hehe, I have to admit, I kind of have this "problem." I literally have 2 hairs on my lower chin that grow. Just two :crazy: It's kind of funny actually. Nothing a little tweezing can't solve, though.

*Personality*
I haven't been in enough relationships to really know what I want. (My experience is a whopping 3 weeks of fooling around.) I do however, have a feeling that I would like someone very similar to me. I need someone who makes me feel comfortable, someone who doesn't laugh at my quirks or get annoyed by them. Patience is also very necessary, as I mentioned before. I imagine once I've matured a bit, it won't be as much of an issue, though.

Similar interests are a must. We need something to talk about for hours. Conversation should be the full range of playful and serious, as I do like to be both silly and intelllectual. I'd strongly prefer it if her intelligence level was the same as mine. She also has to be willing to take a lot of initiative, as I'm rather submissive and tend not to make moves. I'm hoping I will grow out of this, but it is what it is.

*Flaws*
I'm very insecure when it comes to relationships. I know that's a huge turn off for a lot of people, but it's not really something I can help. I need to know that I'm loved and be reminded of it often. I don't want to have to guess.

When I sense something is wrong in a relationship, I tend to pull away without explanation. I could totally be imagining things that aren't there, but I'll do it anyway. You'll have to "gently force" me to say what I really feel. If I feel safe enough, it should come out without much hassle. I might also pull away if I develop really strong feelings for you. I do this because I fear I'm being too clingy if I want to spend a lot of time with you, so I do the exact opposite to compensate for it. I know, it makes no sense. But I do it.

*Sex*
I honestly have no idea about this one. I think one has to not be a virgin to really answer this question. 

I know I would be up for pretty much anything once I get past that. Nothing too too fetishy, though. I have no desire to have sex in a furry costume :laughing: I also have a feeling that I'd be really into giving. I really like to please the people I love, and I'd even be okay without getting anything in return.

*Settling Down*
At this point in time, I really can't picture myself married with children. Perhaps my views will change as I get older, but I just don't see it. I would really like a partner to live with, though. On second thought, I want kids too but I don't see where they'd fit in. I want someone to pass my legacy on to, but I don't particularly fancy driving the pipsqueaks to soccer practice 

I'm a pretty messy person, and I can't cook for shit. I'll occassionally get the strong urge to clean, and I'll make the entire house spotless and sanitized. Can't really remedy my lack of cooking skill, though. I just get too distracted and tend to leave things in for too long. I mean, I can make basic things like pasta and eggs, but nothing more complicated than that.

I need SPACE. In big, capital letters. Don't be offended that I like to shut myself in a room somewhere. I love you dearly, but I need plenty of me time.

Anywho. That's that, I guess :blushed:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I do however, have a feeling that I would like someone very similar to me. I need someone who makes me feel comfortable, someone who doesn't laugh at my quirks or get annoyed by them. Patience is also very necessary, as I mentioned before.


Ah, I feel ya there. 
Being similar is good; but not like 100% exact, because that would only mean that you need to find more new things to experiment etc. And somewhen you kinda just..did everything once. <_<

Plus, I just remembered something else: 
I like safety in a RS; but too much safety gets totally boring, unfortunately. Also, it is kinda sad / boring if I can totally predict somebody. Problem is, I am good at spotting patterns, which probably makes it even harder to be "fll of surprises" occasionally, but uhm...I just get bored if I can exactly tell when somebody does what with a 100% accuracy. Flirting, talking...anything. 
Is this just me or do you guys relate somewhat? *blink*

However, great list, Lion. Good additions.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Plus, I just remembered something else:
> I like safety in a RS; but too much safety gets totally boring, unfortunately. Also, it is kinda sad / boring if I can totally predict somebody. Problem is, I am good at spotting patterns, which probably makes it even harder to be "fll of surprises" occasionally, but uhm...I just get bored if I can exactly tell when somebody does what with a 100% accuracy. Flirting, talking...anything.
> Is this just me or do you guys relate somewhat? *blink*
> 
> However, great list, Lion. Good additions.


Oddly enough, I don't get bored with being able to predict someone. I have other things in my life that are unpredictable enough to keep me busy. I don't necessarily need it in a relationship. I do agree, though, that total similarity would not be good.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Oddly enough, I don't get bored with being able to predict someone. I have other things in my life that are unpredictable enough to keep me busy. I don't necessarily need it in a relationship.


True, life is unpredictable sometimes (mine anyways apparently); but uhm, let's say you could like write a whole screenplay with the exact text of what your partner is gonna say and / or do. You would like that, yes? Just wondering.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

*girls kissing*

Even though I'm "straight" (though recently had/have the biggest crush EVER on an INFJ woman that didn't go anywhere because we met on vacation and live on different continents), the sexiest thing in the world is two women kissing. And not porn kissing where their tongues are flapping in the air! I think it's the softness and the emotion that two women bring to the kiss. Very sexy. Really must try it sometime! O, that INFJ woman is driving me INSANE!!


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> O, that INFJ woman is driving me INSANE!!


Heh, welcome to the club. *shakes hands*

And I agree with your statement about the soft, passionate kisses. Only pictures about it makes me totally fuzzy. Ah man (And apparently even only thinking about it. Doh).


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> True, life is unpredictable sometimes (mine anyways apparently); but uhm, let's say you could like write a whole screenplay with the exact text of what your partner is gonna say and / or do. You would like that, yes? Just wondering.


Oh, I'd probably never get to that point. I'm not _that _observant :laughing: I get more of a _sense _of what they're thinking/going to say, not the exact words.

And I love girl kisses too. Even the rough ones manage to look soft.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I decided to make one! WAHAHAHAHA...
-cough- Ahem.... Let's do this thing now. xD 


*Physicals*
I like short and spiky hair that I can twirl my fingers around and play with. I don't really care how your hair looks, though. Just so long as it doesn't look like a birds nest... -shutters- 

I'd rather like it if you didn't wear make-up or you didn't use so much foundation that half the bottle is already gone and if you've only used it once; that just turns me away and makes me go ; lolwut? I like the natural side of people, cause chances are I'll think you're beautiful either way. That's just how I am. 

*Body (Rest)*
You should shower, brush your teeth and all of that fun shiz, but don't be super paranoid or OCD about it... I don't want to sniff your hand one day and it smell horribly of hand sanitizer. C'mon people! That's not attractive in the least bit... It would actually scare me a little bit. But yeah. All I care about is that you're clean, but not overly clean or anything. It isn't like you're going to have a test about it or anything. And I would be a hypocrite if I did that anyways, because I'm definitely not overly clean. 

As for hair... Psh, as if I would know. But I don't really know if I would really care or not either way. Of course I might get a little er, turned off if I feel like I'm licking the inside of a hair ball, but... Well, if that happened I'd talk to her about it. But, to each their own, I suppose. xD


*Weight/Appearance 
*I'm definitely not the skinniest chick around, so I'm not going to fault you if you're a few pounds over what you 'should' be. Besides that, though, I like it when I can hug you and not feel like I could break you because you're just skin and bones - You have to have some curves! Makes it more fun that way, or so I've heard from... people... .-. 

You should be proud of how you look and not let images out of magazines get you down! (Though if they get you up, well... good for you then, I guess o.o) 

As for appearance... I do NOT want a girly girl. I just, the frilliness and dresses and skirts... Ahhhhhhh. It's not for me. xD You have to be a bit more boy-ish or at least into clothes that aren't super girly to get passed me... Well, hopefully not passed, but... you get the picture? Maybe. xD I would just like it if you didn't just wear the colour pink. 


*Personality*
I want you to be able to let loose around me! I mean, my idea of a good time is playing hide and seek in the mall or going cartsurfing in the local grocery store; I like that feeling of not really knowing exactly what you're doing or how this is going to turn out, but feeling the thrill and living in the moment with it. 

You should be adventurous around me. 'Cause if not skydiving alone isn't much fun yaknow? We could go mountain climbing, maybe go on a road trip and end up in Canada for a couple of weeks this summer? You should also be intelligent and care about people and the world around you, otherwise I don't think our conversations are gonna go much deeper than, "Was it good for you too?" xD 

You have to have a sense of humour, and an odd one at that! I am someone that will be talking to a person and just randomly start laughing because I remembered something funny that happened yesterday. You shouldn't be looking at me oddly when I do that. Other odd humour type things are finding lame jokes funny, word puns make my day, and grammatical errors are lol worthy around me as well, not that I'm a dick or anything... I mean, how could I be? 

You sorta have to share in my nerdness too. I mean, if you don't get excited about sci-fi or everytime a new Harry Potter movies comes out... What kind of person are you?! xD You have to find fun in discussing movies vs. books and knowing meaningless facts about the random things around you. You also have to have some form of an imagination and be willing to use it. 

And the last, but maybe the most important thing: You have to be an open person! If not, we shall not get far. I foresee it now. 

*Flaws*
I get bored early on, but I'm easily entertained, so that should be okay. 
I can be clingly or needy, but if I am and it's annoying you, you should talk about it with me. 
I need to know where I stand with you/how important I am every once in awhile, but I'm not necessarily annoying about it. 
I ask a bunch of questions. Sorry. Especially if you don't have the answers. Wikipedia to the rescue, I say? 

I think that about covers the beginning surface of it. 

*Do's / Don'ts etc.*
Do not guilt trip me. I will hate you. 
Do discuss with me what I've done wrong in a respectful way. 
Do not try to talk to me about the weather. 
Do talk to me about global warming. 
Do not try to pull me out of my introverted state. The consequences from that action are very dire. 
Do be able to entertain yourself and do stuff by yourself. 
Do not yell at me. 
Do calmly tell wtfh is up. 
Do not beat around the bush. 
Do be respectful of my feelings when critiquing something. 
Do not treat me like a child. 
Do treat me like your equal. 
Do not be conceited. 
Do be modest. Though not too modest. That ruins it. 
Do be awesome 
Do not be fail. 
Do talk about Philosophy, art, books, etc with me. 
Do not talk about who's dating who with me. 

Yeah... That about covers it. 

*Sex*
I don't know? I'm like the fucking virgin Mary. Except I doubt she masturbated, so... a close second? 

I guess It'd really all depend on my mood, though. Like, if I was up for thrilling sex then I'd probably do it on public domain and super fast, but if I was in a more sensual and zen mood then I'd probably want more gentle type of sex. -shrugs- 

*Living together and the Future*
I don't know about marriage. It's just not something I think I'll ever be thrilled about, but... we could always get hitched somewhere? Though if I did have a wedding... it would be one of wicked taste and definitely abnormal themes. Maybe a masquerade or something. -shrugs- I might even wear a tux, who knows. 

As for kids... I don't really know about having them so much. I mean, that's a lot of work and time. Maybe we could adopt one, though. I think that would be cool. 

As for living together... I'm all for that. 'Course it has to be some time into the relationship, but yeah, it's definitely okay with me. 

Anyways, I guess that about sums up everything. lol. Wow, this took me forever to write. xD


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> You sorta have to share in my nerdness too. I mean, if you don't *get excited about sci-fi or everytime a new Harry Potter movies comes out...* What kind of person are you?! xD You have to find fun in discussing movies vs. books and knowing meaningless facts about the random things around you. You also have to have some form of an imagination and be willing to use it.


alka;dskf;alkd;lfkasf!!!! I went to go see harry potter 6 twice in the same day, the first time being at midnight. I dressed up as Snape ^^ I think I look damn sexy as Snape 

Aheh, I digress. You can just pass along any "girly girls" you find to me. I'll be glad to show them a good time. :wink:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

*lol* Is it just ne or does it totally look like So long and Liontiger + imru and me should hook up? xD


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> YAY! The thread was brought back alive! ... But I have nothing to add to it...
> 
> Damn it...
> I'll be back... I promise...
> ...


The yuri-tastic avi pic is contribution enough in my eyes. :3


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

imru2 said:


> Of course, labels are just that - they aren't really important unless you need or want one.


That has a lot of truth to it. I agree 100%. Anyways, many labels can't be fit perfectly to each person.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Arioche said:


> The yuri-tastic avi pic is contribution enough in my eyes. :3


xD Yuri-tastic... Hmm... I'm going to have to randomly use that word at some point in time... 'Course then there will be that awkward silence and then the inevitable "What's Yuri?" question. -shakes head- 

Anyways, I don't know what I am anymore... Just know I'm not straight... Maybe I don't want to put a label on it, though? All I really know is that I like boobs. :mellow:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL. No more BOOM thread?!?!?!

Gah -_- You can shunt me to the bi/lez thread, but you can't bring me down!!!1

EDIT: Grr, why aren't my pictures working? Stupid glitch -_- 

*sigh* Click this: http://api.ning.com/files/Rahu05nLo...pK8IUXVKoQLBJNgYMKRia0Nm-k4/rhona_mitra_1.jpg


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> WHAT THE HELL. No more BOOM thread?!?!?!
> 
> Gah -_- You can shunt me to the bi/lez thread, but you can't bring me down!!!1
> 
> ...


hello, that was hot. I wasn't even sure what I was clicking, but man, thanks. XD

Seriously though, yes. I was gone for like, a week or so, and I come back to find the BOOM thread dead. Like, closed dead. What happened?


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

imru2 said:


> hello, that was hot. I wasn't even sure what I was clicking, but man, thanks. XD
> 
> Seriously though, yes. I was gone for like, a week or so, and I come back to find the BOOM thread dead. Like, closed dead. What happened?


It just... wasn't the same without you, methinks? D:


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> WHAT THE HELL. No more BOOM thread?!?!?!
> 
> Gah -_- You can shunt me to the bi/lez thread, but you can't bring me down!!!1
> 
> ...


What is this? Post hot girls contest? 
This is relevant to my interests. :3


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> It just... wasn't the same without you, methinks? D:


Aww~ I seriously doubt that. ^_^;;; Thank you though. :blushed::blushed:



Arioche said:


> What is this? Post hot girls contest?
> This is relevant to my interests. :3



There used to be a "Post Hot Girls" thread.... but it was closed and I still don't know why. I wish I did. 

Of course, I suppose to remain relatively on topic, we *could* post pictures of lesbians or bisexual hot girls... :crazy::crazy::crazy: I mean, Vanny made this thread, but I SERIOUSLY doubt she would be upset if we polluted it with lesbian porn... I mean... ahem! Educational photographs containing women. Yes. ^_^b

I'm just being silly now. :tongue:


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

imru2 said:


> I mean, Vanny made this thread, but I SERIOUSLY doubt she would be upset if we polluted it with lesbian porn... I mean... ahem! Educational photographs containing women. Yes. ^_^b
> 
> I'm just being silly now. :tongue:


lol! I have quite a few educational material, it's in my studious nature.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

But silly is always good, imru2.  Least in my book. 

And honestly, I have no idea why it was closed... I was almost tempted to make a new thread for it, but... eh, this thread shall do. xD 

Also, I think Vanny would enjoy and greatly appreciate the er-educational photogr-whatever you said. : D


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Long live education!

Now to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Arioche said:


> Long live education!
> 
> Now to figure out how to post pictures.


[img ] url goes here [/img ] without the spaces are your friendsss. xD 

I'm currently looking for pictures that won't get me banned... :x


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> [img ] url goes here [/img ] without the spaces are your friendsss. xD
> 
> I'm currently looking for pictures that won't get me banned... :x


Thanks a trillion! <3


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't get banned, SL. HOWEVER~~ We are in the explicit section of the forum and like... I think Trope said as long as it is art, we can have it. So uhm, there ya go. That's pretty vague though, Trope. Thanks... :dry:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Art? Well, honestly... I could see any of it being 'art' ... God, this is gonna be hard to choose... I foresee it... D: And I'll try not to get banned. :tongue:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Art? Well, honestly... I could see any of it being 'art' ... God, this is gonna be hard to choose... I foresee it... D: And I'll try not to get banned. :tongue:


Exactly. We need guidelines, Trope, guidelines!!!

In all honesty, if it made it on the BOOM thread, I'm sure it can go here. Those got pretty racy, but it wasn't full-out porn either. It's a delicate balance, apparently. lol


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

mmm...having a hard time with pics for some reasons...*contemplate*


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

imru2 said:


> Exactly. We need guidelines, Trope, guidelines!!!
> 
> In all honesty, if it made it on the BOOM thread, I'm sure it can go here. Those got pretty racy, but it wasn't full-out porn either. It's a delicate balance, apparently. lol


Okay, well.. I'm gonna give it a try now... 













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























More to come, hopefully.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice nice! From your post, I will now assumes that boobs, as well as tigers, are within the rule boundary. :3


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Arioche said:


> Nice nice! From your post, I will now assumes that boobs, as well as tigers, are within the rule boundary. :3


xD Yeah, they're very in the boundary. 

And shit... I have to go... But I'll be back later... with more pictures. : D


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

lol, gotcha, and talk to you later then! Have a nice rest of the day/night.

Also: 



As you can see...the black and white contrast strangely compliment each other in this sensually fetishistic art....GO ART!


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

imru2 said:


> That's actually really interesting you mentioned this. I always saw myself as strictly gay in a sense, at lease while I was in high school. As I'm getting older, I still align myself as a lesbian, more or less. I think I'm more pansexual in reality, but it becomes difficult to explain things like that to people asking you questions in person, especially if they are close-minded.
> 
> I never had any problems with boys or whatever, I just never found them to sexually appealing or attractive. I still remember riding in the backseat of my friend's mom's car and her looking at me with intense curiousity. She was cool with me being gay (her daughter was bi) but it was just so astonishing to her. I can remember how uncomfortable I felt when she kept trying to get me to somehow admit that Johnny Depp was sexy. I just kept looking at her, feeling really weird because I was obviously supposed to find him attractive. (Don't get me wrong, he IS good-looking and he is one of my favorite actors. But sexually appealing? Nope.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in depth reply Imru. Being honest with myself, I think that my biggest interest in this whole thing is a sense of novelty.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Arioche said:


> Nice nice! From your post, I will now assumes that boobs, as well as tigers, are within the rule boundary. :3


Tigers are always within the rule boundary, honey :wink:

EDIT: Again, link: http://www.seyvet.com/foto/13911


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Time for more... learning... Ehum...







Chyeah... I especially love the last picture...


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

it died... x-x


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> it died... x-x


Oh noes! Revive it! *zombie-fy*


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

lmao. xD I don't really know what to talk about, though? Dx


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Errr....let's start a topic then. It doesn't really need to stay on topic as long as it's bi/lez righhht? :3


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Arioche said:


> Errr....let's start a topic then. It doesn't really need to stay on topic as long as it's bi/lez righhht? :3


Yep. 
I guess so, anyways. XD! 

So Uhm... ... What should we talk about, though? :x


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

hmm...watched/read any good LGBT movies and/or book lately?


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Arioche said:


> hmm...watched/read any good LGBT movies and/or book lately?


It's not really recent or anything, but around a little over a year ago I stumbled upon this short-film called _Starcrossed_

Darren and Connor are two star-crossed lovers bound together by blood. Set in a suburban neighborhood, Star-crossed is an atmospheric story of two brothers who's relationship develops into something more than society could ever handle. Unable to deny their feelings for each other the two brothers try to hide their relationship from an unkind world but fail. The boys decide that a world that can't understand them is a world that's not for them. 

You can watch it [video=dailymotion;x3qf6n]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3qf6n_starcrossed-gay-movie-subtitulos-en_shortfilms[/video]. 'Course you have to make an account and verify you're eighteen and all of that, but it really is worth it. :'D


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Wooo, never seen that one. Not only gay but brothers! That's a lot of taboo to go over...I haven't watched much lately, running out of LGBT movies to watch to be honest. xD I'll take a look at it, thanks. :3

Other than that, some good ones I've watched (kind of) recently:

Boys Don't Cry - based on real story, the court case made me mad. D:<
All Over Me - A lot of Riot Grrrl element, kind of sad, but most LGBT movies tends to be. ':3
Lost and Delirious - Being honestly serious while being seriously cheesy makes awesome.
Imagine Me & You - Wow, a mainstream movie about lesbians!

I use surfthechannel mostly to watch it, thinking about starting L Word....but not sure if I can commit to long dramas, lol.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Some of my personal faves are DEBS and Loving Annabelle. I like DEBS because of 1) campy humor, 2) Jordana Brewster, and 3) Jordana Brewster kissing a girl. Loving Annabelle is good if you can get over the fact that it's a student/teacher relationship. If it were a boy/girl relationship, I'm sure people would have more of an issue with it. But they're lesbians, so it's okay...?

And yeah, watching that many seasons of the L word is intimidating. I went through it myself last summer, and it took forever. But at least watch the first season. It goes downhill from there :laughing:

Oh, and I have to pimp afterellen.com. They have awesome blogs, vlogs, and webisodes.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

It isn't recent, but a really good lesbian book was "Annie On My Mind". It was a really beautiful story. There's also "Keeping You A Secret" which was pretty good. There is another one, about a girl who falls into a relationship with her classmate at a private school where they live on campus, but the other girl is deceitful and turns out to be really cruel and backstabbing. I want to say the name of the book is Cruel but I can't be sure. It was really good as far as a suspense/drama book, with lesbian themes as a sidenote, really. 

I read all of those in high school. It was always exhilarating and scary, reading them and constantly terrified my parents would find the books... >_>;; 

@ Liontiger, I watched Loving Annabelle last week on tv. It was really good. ^_^;; I think the ending makes up the fact that it was a student/teacher relationship, don't you?


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to say that Penis is gross. No matter how many times I look at it, it's still gross. And dildo's are somewhat gross to just because they look like Penis... Eww. Though I do have to say that they are slightly better because they aren't Penis.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

Tipping the Velvet is a good movie!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Maethirion said:


> Tipping the Velvet is a good movie!


Ah, yes. Another good'n.

And I have to add South of Nowhere to the list. Yes, it's incredibly tame, but it's an adorable show ^^


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

OMG! I loved "Annie on My Mind"! That's the only lesbian related book I've read, saying something along the line of "You know...I heard it's really good on a book review, and it's banned in many place and...stuff" to a friend that came along with me to get it.

And what a coincidence, I was watching "South of Nowhere" just few days ago (finished the first season, moving on to second), goood show. :3 Let me just kick the guys out of the picture and make a total lesbian world out of it...(although that makes it much less realistic)

As for Tipping the Velvet, I know it's a classic but I haven't seen it yet. I shall go look for it!


----------

